# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iPad3 shipped

## MIke R

just got the email confirming it....will be here before the 16th

----------


## Grey

Please report back on what you think vs the iPad2. We are trying to figure out if we should upgrade.

----------


## BBT

> just got the email confirming it....will be here before the 16th



Sweet

----------


## amyb

MikeR rocks. Enjoy the new toy

----------


## MIke R

well...truth be told...I probably wont

the girls will...LOL

----------


## amyb

Then keep the old one for yourself.

----------


## MIke R

nah...its  already sold on Ebay

I don't need it...my MacBook is all I need

I play with it once in a while but its the girls toy

----------


## amyb

gotcha

----------


## KevinS

I'm still in Preparing For Shipment status.  

You may get an early delivery, but don't be shocked if your early delivery is embargoed, and the delivery date shifts back to the 16th.

----------


## MIke R

yeah that may happen..but I get Fed Ex and UPS deliveries everyday and typically anything shipped on Friday from anywhere in the lower 48 is in my hands no later than Wednesday...

I would just like to get it before I leave for Portland

----------


## KevinS

I'm confident that we'll both have our iPads before our Saturday travels.

----------


## Petri

Not available for order on Applestore yet, sniff.

Most resellers take pre-orders but Apple tends to prioritize their own store.

----------


## BBT

> I'm confident that we'll both have our iPads before our Saturday travels.



Read an article last night that just like before it will only go so far in the FedX system then hold till Friday. That's what happened last time.

----------


## MichiganPhil

There is no doubt about that.  It will sit until it is time to deliver on Friday.

Deliveries to Michigan sit in KY.  My wife's is already sitting there, even with the engraving.


Location Date Local Time Activity 

Louisville, KY, United States  03/10/2012  12:14 A.M.  Arrival Scan  

Anchorage, AK, United States  03/09/2012  2:26 P.M.  Departure Scan  
 03/09/2012  11:54 A.M.  Arrival Scan  

Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong  03/09/2012  8:08 P.M.  Departure Scan  
 03/09/2012  3:45 P.M.  Arrival Scan  

Shenzhen, China  03/09/2012  11:55 A.M.  Departure Scan  
 03/09/2012  8:38 A.M.  Origin Scan  

China  03/09/2012  10:21 P.M.  Order Processed: Ready for UPS

----------


## george

Petri,  *this* isn't good news for you

----------


## Petri

> Petri,  *this* isn't good news for you



"actual LTE roll-out in Europe is expected" .. yeah, remove the "expected" because LTE networks opened in Europe way before AT&T or Verizon did theirs.

But yeah, the new iPad 4G doesn't really do LTE elsewhere but in the US.  Rest of the world is using different frequencies and one needs a wide range of frequencies to make the device world capable. There just aren't chips yet that would make it happen.

But I'm quite happy with the DC-HSDPA, it will do up to 42 Mbit/s here and the price is more reasonable than a full blown LTE (up to 100 Mbit/s, we use wider carriers here than the US LTE).  When the carriers start rolling 800 Mhz LTE, we begin talking -- the coverage will be great.

----------


## KevinS

My iPad has surfaced in Middletown, PA.

----------


## JEK

Mine too. Originated in PA, not China.

----------


## BBT

Mine in Nashville just picked up. Must be one of the rare made in USA models

----------


## amyb

Way to go, BB!

----------


## JEK

Apparently that rumor of buying up air freight was correct. I wonder why they choose to pre-ship and stage on this release?

----------


## KevinS

I would love to see a documentary on how Apple does the initial distribution.  The logistics have to be very interesting.

----------


## JEK

They slipped up on my iPhone 4 and delivered it to me a  day early. Must be tough to get then likes of UPS and FedEx to "go slow" on a delivery.

----------


## BBT

All it takes is money. I remember talking to the UPS Driver or Fedex I can't remember which it was on the Saturday they released the first iPad. He said he had never been under so much pressure and he had to personally sign for each iPad. They also put 2 on each truck to minimize theft.

----------


## KevinS

My usual FedEx delivery person is not an Apple fan.

----------


## BBT

I am sure. I agree it would be fun to see a show on the logistics but of course A would never let it be filmed.

----------


## JEK

My FedEx pre-sign release is sitting under the rock on my front steps. Waiting for Friday.

----------


## BBT

Thats in case the driver bolts past you sitting on the curb.

----------


## MIke R

my iPad 2 is up to 385 on Ebay

are people really that stupid????....LOL

a new one is 399.....

and I get books before the release date by accident all the time from Fed EX and UPS

----------


## KevinS

Are the bids from US or international bidders?

----------


## MIke R

dont know.....

----------


## MIke R

just checked...USA

----------


## MIke R

second place is from Russia

----------


## BBT

> my iPad 2 is up to 385 on Ebay
> 
> are people really that stupid????....LOL
> 
> a new one is 399.....
> 
> and I get books before the release date by accident all the time from Fed EX and UPS



The guy I sold my original iPad to and who is buying my  iPad2 just sold his Original iPad for 300 on ebay.

----------


## MIke R

yeah but we re talking 16 GB wifi only Ipad 2 here.....

----------


## BBT

And I am talking 2 years old.

----------


## BBT

BTW shipping now shows 2 or 3 weeks for all models. So I guess it wasn't such a minor upgrade. Amazing.

----------


## MIke R

does that include all pre orders???>.

----------


## BBT

No just ordering now. Mine is on its way, the delays you are hearing about for the 19th were noted at the time of order they just moved to 2-3 weeks on new orders.

----------


## BBT

Last week we saw that Apple's supply of launch day pre-orders for the new iPad had been exhausted, with orders taken at that time expected to go out by March 19th. Now Apple has confirmed that its initial stock of the third generation iPad has sold out, and a quick check of the Cupertino firm's online store has shown that shipping times of new orders have slipped even further. As you can see above, orders of any of the new iPad models are now expected to ship within two to three weeks. Apple told USA Today that response to its new tablet has been "off the charts." The company's full statement:

"Customer response to the new iPad has been off the charts and the quantity available for pre-order has been purchased. Customers can continue to order online and receive an estimated delivery date."

If you didn't place a pre-order for the new iPad but still want one on day one, you can mosey on down to your local Apple store or Apple reseller on Friday and try your luck that way. Apparently some folks have already followed that advice, as a report out of SlashGear shows that two guys have already lined up outside of Apple's Regent Street retail store in London. The two have been queued up since the 10th.

If you don't feel like following in Ali and Zohaib's footsteps by heading to a nearby Apple store, eBay and Craigslist will also likely be options, although you'll likely end up ponying up some extra cash over Apple's retail price going that route. For folks that want to be one of the first of their friends with the new iPad but don't feel like spending their Friday outside of an Apple retail store, though, that premium may be worth it. The patient types out there that are ok with waiting a couple of weeks for a shiny new iPad can place an order at Apple's online store right here.

----------


## MIke R

oh good so mine will be here Friday

----------


## BBT

Sure sounds like it. I have never had a delay on apple once they confirm a date. These Ebay prices are out of sight

----------


## MIke R

yes - apparently some ebayers don't read the newspapers!...LOL

----------


## BBT

SHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## MIke R

going once...going twice......SOLD!

to the woman who doesn't read the news

$395.00

and thanks for doing business with me....

----------


## BBT

Congrats. She save 4 bucks and got a used iPad. About time to post your PT Barnum.

----------


## MIke R

I am including, with the iPad, an invitation to come and check out my shops...  :Big Grin:   :p  :crazy:

----------


## BBT

Hell she might by second hand books for a 5 cent discount.

----------


## BBT

Better idea send her tickets to the Ringling Brothers Barnum and Baily Circus.

----------


## MIke R

Lena is already pissing and moaning about having to go "3 whole days without an iPad"......

I just gave her the "look".....

----------


## BBT

I Feel her pain.

----------


## MIke R

so I guess all I have to do is import all the photos and restore it to factory?

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike I posted under Amy's iPad thread about this..This makes no sense when you can get a new one for $399.00.I checked ebay for 2's and most were in the high $300 range..How can people be so misinformed?

----------


## MIke R

I know Peter....its unreal.....when Apple dropped the price I figured 250 maybe 300 if I was lucky

----------


## BBT

> so I guess all I have to do is import all the photos and restore it to factory?



I assume she has iCloud if so and photos are up loaded right? If turned off you can turn it on and they will go up. Otherwise just do a manual synch and backup to laptop and wait until Friday to restore. Yes you can do a wipe  by going to settings  general. And erase all content and settings

----------


## MichiganPhil

Why Your New iPad Wont Be Delivered Early
http://www.cultofmac.com/152290/why-...before-friday/

---

----------


## MIke R

what will be???...will be

we re going away this weekend anyway.....

----------


## MichiganPhil

Ditto.  Going to Columbus to watch basketball.

----------


## MIke R

going to the coast of Maine to smell the ocean....its been too long


geez I am trying to restore my iPad2 so I can ship it and its been "Contacting the Update Server " for an hour without moving forward.... Googling it tells me this  has been a problem with Apple for a few days now

----------


## BBT

Hard to imagine Apple would own trucks? Not buying it. I would believe they are trucks Apple has dedicated to them by Fedex and there are penalties for early delivery. Thus local managers have control removed.

----------


## JEK

I'll expect mine to arrive around 3PM.

----------


## Petri

> Lena is already pissing and moaning about having to go "3 whole days without an iPad"......
> 
> I just gave her the "look".....



Come on, I just took photos of mine..  and probably have to spend a few weeks without it!

(Then again, I did survive over a month when I moved from iPad to iPad 2)

----------


## BBT

So Petri given the time difference you will get yours before we do. Nice to see that Apple is treating our Finish friends so nicely

----------


## Petri

> So Petri given the time difference you will get yours before we do. Nice to see that Apple is treating our Finish friends so nicely



Unfortunately not..  If I was in Germany or UK, I might be able to flood the forum with new iPad photos while you're still drooling in the US.

But Finland is in the second phase, at least one week later, and it's not available for pre-order yet on Applestore.  The resellers are accepting orders but I trust Apple's direct delivery from China more.

----------


## BBT

You must have some German friends

----------


## JEK

Still no shipment for my Apple TVs - preparing for shipment. The iPad is frozen in "Picked Up". The next step may be on truck for delivery.

----------


## BBT

Yep same here both mine are picked up from Nashville and TV shows delivery Fridaya via overnight.

----------


## Petri

> You must have some German friends



Effort not worth the one week :)

----------


## BBT

True

----------


## JEK

Apple TV just shipped from PA.

----------


## BBT

Mine shows out for delivery. Expected deliver March 15

----------


## BBT

iPads still show tomorrow but are moving now from Nashville

----------


## MIke R

I have no clue where my iPad is


when it gets here???..it gets here....

----------


## BBT

You would if you looked

----------


## MIke R

LOL

----------


## BBT

I am sure Lena would want to know LOL

----------


## MIke R

yes - but SHE'S 8 YEARS OLD!    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BBT

And if her dad had not sold her iPad 3 days early she could track it herself. Haha

----------


## MIke R

oh my God you sound like her now....LOL

----------


## KevinS

Somebody unlocked the trailer.  My iPad has moved to Newark.

----------


## JEK

Mine too, but mine is going the wrong way :)

----------


## JEK

My Apple TVs are at Dulles, so I'll probably get them today.

----------


## BBT

Yep pacifiers until tomorrow

----------


## BBT

> oh my God you sound like her now....LOL



Somebody needs to stand up for the poor little 8year old. LOL

----------


## JEK

> My Apple TVs are at Dulles, so I'll probably get them today.




Mar 15, 2012 8:50 AM
On FedEx vehicle for delivery
HERNDON, VA

----------


## BBT

yep lets see which one arrives first.

----------


## JEK

Delivered and one installed -- 1080p!

----------


## BBT

YOU WIN  can you see the difference. Not looking forward to that long install process LOL

----------


## Petri

> Delivered and one installed -- 1080p!



Is there anything on iTunes at 1080p?

----------


## BBT

Delivered

----------


## BBT

iPad now in Memphis. Somewhat closer.

----------


## JEK

Unclear. Photos are great on the screen!

----------


## Petri

Nice!  We just watched Marilyn (from iTunes) yesterday, great flick.

----------


## Petri

"Delivers 28 Mar, 2012 - 30 Mar, 2012"

That's the Apple TV.  Free shipping so I decided to order it separately from the iPad 3 -- just in case they wouldn't arrive from the same labour camp^H^H^H^Hfactory or something.

----------


## KevinS

My iPad has left Newark, and is presumably on the way north.

----------


## JEK

Mine too. Always nice to get out of Newark.

----------


## Peter NJ

You have something against the Murder Capitol of the NE?  :Embarrassment:  







> Mine too. Always nice to get out of Newark.

----------


## BBT

> "Delivers 28 Mar, 2012 - 30 Mar, 2012"
> 
> That's the Apple TV.  Free shipping so I decided to order it separately from the iPad 3 -- just in case they wouldn't arrive from the same labour camp^H^H^H^Hfactory or something.



You mean the factory where they line up on their own free will get jobs that pay more than the average worker in the towns they are from. They very ones that offer a better life than prostitution.

----------


## MIke R

> My iPad has left Newark, and is presumably on the way north.



Fed Ex comes to my shops every day faithfully at 12/1230 ....I am assuming that is when mine will  arrive....but I am not going to be all OCD over it....LOL

----------


## BBT

You may not be but Lena will. It's hers and Wendi's you are just the handler. LOL. 

Enjoying the new iTV now.

----------


## MIke R

yeah well we leave for Maine tomorrow so if they re late delivering it they will have to wait til Monday...because I aint waitin..the ocean and oysters await me...

----------


## JEK

Date/Time Activity Location DetailsMar 15, 2012 10:01 PM
At destination sort facility
DULLES, VA

----------


## Petri

> You mean the factory where they line up on their own free will get jobs that pay more than the average worker in the towns they are from. They very ones that offer a better life than prostitution.



Europeanization of the US isn't far enough it seems :)


"We must pay back to Africa for the colonialism"
"But we didn't have any colonies, we were mostly the target of other countries"
"That's not the point, we must pay"

----------


## KevinS

> At destination sort facility
> DULLES, VA



Mine is at the destination sort facility in Franklin, MA.  Given that I'm just getting home from work, it may get to the office before I do.

----------


## MichiganPhil

iPad just arrived UPS.  Driver said he is delivering a ton of them.

----------


## BBT

Mine are out for delivery

----------


## BBT

Funny FedEx has most of these. Funny they are doing both UPS also

----------


## MIke R

mine has stopped in Dunkun Donuts at exit 17 so the driver could pee and get a coffee and muffin...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

these fed ex updates are extremely specific

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike where in Maine are you going? Portland?

----------


## MIke R

yeah....staying in Old Town on the Harbor...I need to smell the ocean..its been too long

----------


## Peter NJ

you should see if the lobster shack is open in Cape Elizabeth..if you've never been to CE its worth a drive..maybe 30 minutes from Portland...you would love the lobster shack...old school.

----------


## Peter NJ

not open..3/24 is opening day..

----------


## MIke R

yep...been there..you re right....

but my usual routine is to go to J's on the harbor for oysters and beer pre dinner....love the joint..ol school..locals and fishermen....then to Fore Street for dinner....

----------


## BBT

My guy went to starbucks

----------


## MIke R

you must be getting a better iPad than I...LOL

----------


## MIke R

its here....

----------


## BBT

Your "guy" changed sexs while at Duncan D. That was more than a pee. I think my guy is working at Starbucks. Well while you are eating oysters and drinking beer Lena will be a happy girl.

----------


## MIke R

yep..a win win...cant leave til tonight though...somneone called in sick

----------


## MIke R

here is something  weird....Im loading everything from the cloud....and on my MacBook iTunes under "shared"...it says I am sharing Maggie Burrs Library

I have no idea who Maggie Burr is or why i am sharing her library

----------


## andynap

My granddaughter's will be delivered today. Since she is away with the family I will retrieve it but not.open it.

----------


## BBT

Mike you are getting that most likely as she is in the area. turn off sharing

----------


## BBT

Hers is reading MikeR

----------


## MIke R

well I guess I should check out her music and see what i can steal

----------


## BBT

Check out pics too.

----------


## BBT

Mike did it go pretty quick from the cloud?

----------


## MIke R

very quick

----------


## MIke R

I never was able to see maggie burrs library...it just said loading for a long time but never loaded....

----------


## andynap

> I never was able to see maggie burrs library...it just said loading for a long time but never loaded....



I called her and warned her

----------


## MIke R

is she hot?

----------


## JEK

1:59 arrived. FedEx guy said he has delivered 50 and has 10 more to go.

----------


## andynap

I don't know but she was bothered

----------


## BBT

She say she liked Mike's Picture?

----------


## BBT

> 1:59 arrived. FedEx guy said he has delivered 50 and has 10 more to go.



No sign of Fedex. Most days they are here before noon.

----------


## BBT

Arrived. Talked to the Fedex driver who said he is only delivering iPads today. Had 40 in the last mile. Said he would be late on some today.

----------


## katva

.....soooooo.....what do you guys do with all of those "old" iPads?

----------


## BBT

Mine is alread sold to the same guy i sold my original one to.

----------


## KevinS



----------


## BBT

Love the new screen it's like getting new glasses. Also the dictation of emails is a breeze I even did this post using it

----------


## MIke R

> Love the new screen it's like getting new glasses. Also the dictation of emails is a breeze I even did this post using it




huh?

----------


## MIke R

> .....soooooo.....what do you guys do with all of those "old" iPads?



sold mine on Ebay to some fool who paid 4 dollars less than Apple sells them brand new for..

I love the free markets!

----------


## JEK

Agree. Dictation seems better than Siri.

----------


## BBT

Agree. Mike at the bottom of keypad left of space is a microphone. Touch it dictate then touch again and the words will appear. I just did this without having to type.

----------


## MIke R

dictate works ok...it missed a word or two here and there

----------


## KevinS

05:30, fully charged, switch to Airplane mode, close cover,, put in laptop bag.  06:30, take out of laptop bag, open cover. 95% charge.   Could be an interesting travel day...

----------


## MIke R

you notice its a lot heavier than the 2?

----------


## BBT

Kevin did you turn on, shut  down, when cover closed?

----------


## Petri

> 05:30, fully charged, switch to Airplane mode, close cover,, put in laptop bag.  06:30, take out of laptop bag, open cover. 95% charge.   Could be an interesting travel day...



Sounds like there's a growing need for iOS update.


Nokia did recently this:  http://www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PD...tery_8946.html 

What actually happened is that Nokia optimized the Qualcomm drivers, something they're very experienced with due the cheap, long lasting phones they make.  After all the years with iPhones and Androids, one of the things I love about my current temporary Nokia 500 slighty-less-smarter-phone -- I don't need to think about the charger that much.

----------


## KevinS

> Kevin did you turn on, shut  down, when cover closed?



I just closed the cover and let it autolock.

----------


## KevinS

> you notice its a lot heavier than the 2?



A bit. It's still pounds lighter than the laptop that I used to carry.

----------


## BBT

> Originally Posted by BBT
> 
> Kevin did you turn on, shut  down, when cover closed?
> 
> 
> 
> I just closed the cover and let it autolock.



Weird I will try mine and see if it runs down battery sitting around

----------


## KevinS

Much better on the plane. 1:15 of reading, 15 minutes of Angry Birds, and 1:40 of a 2-hour movie brought it down to 68%.

----------


## Petri

> Originally Posted by katva
> 
> .....soooooo.....what do you guys do with all of those "old" iPads?
> 
> 
> 
> sold mine on Ebay to some fool who paid 4 dollars less than Apple sells them brand new for..
> 
> I love the free markets!



Just (next thursday actually) sold my iPad2 32G 3G for 450 euros (600$).  It is like a new, no scratches of any kind as it's been on a Dealextreme's case that has the magnetic front cover but also protects the back (a'la the original iPad case).

I put the ad out on a local Mac forum last night, didn't want to bother with an auction or a longer selling time.

399e is the new price for a iPad2 16G WiFi, 519e for 16G 3G.

----------


## george

Anyone here experienced  display issues as some report with the new iPad? I'm still on the fence whether to buy one or not... my macbook pro and iphone do everything I need, so I'm trying hard to justify the purchase :)

----------


## KevinS

No yellow here. My Angry Birds look fine.  Angry Birds and Angry Birds Rio just updated this morning, and the colors look great.

My battery issue has not repeated, and seems to have been a one-time aberration.

----------


## JEK

Mine seems fine too. Colors are more saturated, but that is good.

----------


## MIke R

no color problems here....had some issues with some game apps which werent quite ready for the iPad3..notably jet pack and tiny pets...but they ve since rectified it

----------


## BBT

I read about complaints of excess heat yet mine is on all the time and I have yet to feel a thing. Wondering if it is program related. Consumer Reports is investigating. Color is amazing and clarity are amazing

----------


## Petri

748 minutes..

----------


## Petri

We are processing your order and will send you an email confirmation shortly.
Please note that your order is governed by Apple's Sales and Refund Policy.

Ships - 1-2 weeks
Delivers  Delivered within 4-8 business days after shipping. by Standard Shipping 
Blaah.


Hopefully Apple will beat the estimates in this area as well.  One of the big electronics chains seems to have several models available for immediate ddelivery, excluding the white 32G 4G model I want.

----------


## Petri

Annoying..  it looks like the new iPad was available at all the department stores, Apple resellers, and other shops practically without any queues and plenty of units available -- I could have just made a de-tour on the way to work.

Now I'm preparing to cancel the order from Apple Store while looking if anyone got my model (32G 4G white) still on stock.  16G doesn't sell -- everyone has them.

Apple didn't allow stores to offer pre-ordering, nor advertise the prices until today.

----------


## Petri

"Your cancellation request was successful. You will not be charged for any cancelled items."

Ok..

----------


## Petri

> "Your cancellation request was successful. You will not be charged for any cancelled items."



Restoring iPad from backup..

Time remaining: About 22 minutes


No thanks to AppleStore.  Thanks to a local Apple retailer.  Friend works there and told that they have plenty in stock -- called the most convenient store, reserved one, walked to the subway and went to pick it up.  Back home in an hour compared to AppleStore's 1-2 weeks.

Availability way superior to the iPad 2 and queues in the morning were just handful of people.

----------

